# Scopes



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I was wondering what is suggested to clean the high quality lenses of today's scopes?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I use 1 drop of alcohol (per lense) and a lint free cloth.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I've found that a LensPen works well for all quality lenses. Burl


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Most of the time I use a lenspen. If, for some reason they get really dirty, I use a camera lens cleaning kit.

huntin1


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I use Zeiss lens cleaner and a q-tip when available, other wise in the field Ive found my shirt tail does a fine job. No joke when your hunting and your scope is full of snow or whatever you do what ever it takes to make the shot. Just remeber that scope is not made of gold there are people up night and day making new ones. :sniper:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Fishless makes a point. Do whatever voodoo makes you happy at home. When you're in the field, don't go crazy. You're hunting/shooting, not cleaning your damn scope. If you've got a scope so valuable that you're really killing yourself trying to figure out what to clean the glass with...why are you hauling it into the woods?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Well Dave,

I prefer the best scope I can afford. Why is it hard to carry a lens cloth in your pocket? I prefer to buy a well coated, clear, water proof, and low light scope. An ounce or two won't kill you. I got a lens cloth that attached to your jacket zipper for Christmas last year. Turn it inside out and you have a lens safe cloth. I guess some people like high quality optics and the proper care. I'll carry any of my high quality scopes in the field with no worries.


----------

